# Less Activity on MLS - Is it just me?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe I'm way off with this post and my interpretation of recent events, or maybe I'm posting my stuff in the wrong sub-fourms, or maybe my posts are just not interesting to the MLS members.  But I seem to be getting less and less responses to my posts over the last few months, and this is especially my questions about the hobby.  I use to rountinely see 20+ responses to my posts and I had a wide variety of opinions that I found most helpful.  I really loved to log onto MLS and see what people had to say.  But lately, I come online, check my forums and find that only a few people have respond. I'm starting to find this less and less informative and less fun to participate in. My question for the membership (and Shad), is this.  Is this just me, or have others noticed this?  If so, what's the reason. 

Have I been black-balled by the members? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif

Did I offend the entire MLS group?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif
 
Or have people just lost interest in MLS and in helping newbees? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

For the record, if it's just me and my uninteresting posts, please tell me.  I have a pretty thick skin and can take the honest criticism.  Just don't insult my car, my wife or my mother.  OK, you can insult my mother and my wife, but lay-off of my car! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif

Ed


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

the slower server speed is a minus for me, other sites process much faster...most all the time! 

cale


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gifSadly, this has been my feeling, but I thought it was just me./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif The traffic just doesn't seem the same. Shad has made the comment previously that the traffic had actually increased. I must be missing something, I guess.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ed,
I do not think it is just you.
I believe that since maybe late January there has been less posting on MLS.
I have been on ......  vacation since mid-December and each day I rush to the computer to see what's going on in MLS-land and notice the lack of postings./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif
I have not done any research as to why but I do not that I have noticed it.

Maybe Shad has some statistics that dis-prove what I say.
But, I agree with you.

Tom


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Over the years, I've seen traffic patterns ebb and flow. Sometimes it's the season that's responsible for less traffic... people are off doing other things, on vacation, busy with their kids, etc. Other times the reason isn't quite as easy to understand. So far, though, it's always picked up again after a short slowdown. 

As for site speed, since we lost the new server, things are slower. A new server is in the works and should be up and running soon. Hopefully, it will solve that problem well into the future.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd have to agree - there is far less on the site now than when I joined several years back... I don't see near as many projects, and reports. Less meet/show photos... it does seem that as a whole, MLS is slower - but then again, so are the other sites out there. I get the feeling that, in part, AMS and others have produced so many RTR items that perhaps folks are building less? No need to scratchbuild when you can bash... no need to bash when you can buy? With any luck, we'll see some new blood with the K-27 and an influx of those building cars to go with it?!


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

It's that picture of you with the earmuffs Ed !  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif    Just kidding, maybe alot of people are finally all talked out after so many yrs. on here . Or your just not catching the right people on for your questions, winter Blahs  maybe. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've noticed less activity as well. For myself the very slow speed I encounter here frequently has limited the amount of forums I visit because of time constraints. I used to check almost every forum daily and some more than that. Now I usually limit myself to 5 or 6. I would imagine I'm not the only one doing this. Once the server speed here is back up to speed I think we'll slowly gather people back. It won't happen overnight though as it'll take people awhile to see that things are back to normal.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

There are fewer builders threads on MLS IMHO...and the reason for it goes back a few years, when there was a stink about copyright...and who owns what. Least, that's my opinion. Several who had posted building threads for years stopped...and began hosting their photos on other sites...and THEY were the ones who expressed concern about loosing their "rights" to their designs or processes....not that they really were, but they we expressing their concern. 

If you go to the bottom of any MLS page....there's a link called Terms of Use. If you go there, you'll read the "copyright" expression for this site. As I read it, Shad says pretty clearly that MLS isn't interested in the designs....but you need to read it and understand it. 

Hopefully...this myth that MLS "takes ownership" of the stuff posted here will go away.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 03/10/2008 7:11 PM
Maybe I'm way off with this post and my interpretation of recent events, or maybe I'm posting my stuff in the wrong sub-fourms, or maybe my posts are just not interesting to the MLS members.  But I seem to be getting less and less responses to my posts over the last few months, and this is especially my questions about the hobby.  I use to rountinely see 20+ responses to my posts and I had a wide variety of opinions that I found most helpful.  I really loved to log onto MLS and see what people had to say.  But lately, I come online, check my forums and find that only a few people have respond. I'm starting to find this less and less informative and less fun to participate in. My question for the membership (and Shad), is this.  Is this just me, or have others noticed this?
Something has definitely changed. Some members have moved on while others simply don't post as much.  MLS no longer has the close sense of community that it once (almost) did. 

I keep hoping that as new members find this site and join MLS, things will begin to pick back up.   For some reason, to date that has not happened.  

Thus, I have to agree with you.  It is just not as interesting to participate here on MLS as it was two or more years ago.  Has it been that long? Seems like it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all,
 Just wanted to add my 2 cents. ive noticed this on all the forums not jut here. it seems that ever since track price doubled and more last year i think it was the final staw for some people.i have a freind that i was talking to about track prices doubling and he told me that he was getting out of large scale because of this,plus he could sell his track for more than doulbe what he paid, and get back into o scale for a lot cheaper because it seems ONLY LARGE SCALE had a big price increase acrossed the board, most of all track... its funny how the other scale didn't have a price increase on track???and they sell more tonage of track than large scale does.i have also noticed that newbie postings are way down, i think its very hard for new people to enter this scale anymore on a affordable basis. plus with times getting tighter people arer working more and don't have the time to post as often and the dollar doesnt get you what it did a year ago. i really think large scale is getting out of reach for most people that want to enter, the guys that were lucky enough to be in this scale for a couple of years basicly have most of what they need and don't need to buy anymore or very little.
just my take.
Nick


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my online experience on CompuServe back when you'd get flamed if you had three lines in your signiture. And you'd get flamed for "me too" posts if all you were doing was agreeing with the thread and not adding anything new. "Signal to noise ratio" was the buzz phrase. 

Since old habits die hard I don't usually post unless I have something I think contributes. And since I'm still a newbie myself I don't often think I can. I forget you need to support others that post and I try to add the occasional "thanks for posting that" but often I just move on to the next thread. But I haunt the forums and suspect many others do as well. I've seen many posts get hundreds of views and have only 3-4 responses. 

The new site/ meltdown / reversion to old site / back to new site may have taken a toll and things may seem slow for awhile. But there's still a very viable community here, IMO. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

This is the second time I have come on and I am the only member here. Lots of guest, but few members. I check in everyday, but seldom post. I'm on dail-up and that is slow, but the site is slower now. I just keep busy building engines and rolling stock and have fun running trains. I have been flamed on other sites because I like to build to 1/32 with my steam engines, so I just keep my work to myself and read what might come up here. Jake


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Jake,
 your work is welcome on this forum...
Nick


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight's correct, this has happened at least three times before that I can remember. There's a slow period followed by something that sparks interest and it starts up again. I wouldn't worry about it. The masterclasses aren't going right now and the Bachmann controversy has been winding down. It's about time for ECLSTS and spring is almost here! MLS isn't going anywhere!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nick s. on 03/10/2008 9:11 PM
Hi all,
 Just wanted to add my 2 cents. ive noticed this on all the forums not jut here. it seems that ever since track price doubled and more last year i think it was the final staw for some people.i have a freind that i was talking to about track prices doubling and he told me that he was getting out of large scale because of this,plus he could sell his track for more than doulbe what he paid, and get back into o scale for a lot cheaper because it seems ONLY LARGE SCALE had a big price increase acrossed the board, most of all track... its funny how the other scale didn't have a price increase on track???and they sell more tonage of track than large scale does.i have also noticed that newbie postings are way down, i think its very hard for new people to enter this scale anymore on a affordable basis. plus with times getting tighter people arer working more and don't have the time to post as often and the dollar doesnt get you what it did a year ago. i really think large scale is getting out of reach for most people that want to enter, the guys that were lucky enough to be in this scale for a couple of years basicly have most of what they need and don't need to buy anymore or very little.
just my take.
Nick


Nick I think you hit on something, yeah the increase in prices has had a very negative overall effect on the hobby. I was told by a LHS owner that he was told by Lewis himself, that the main reason that Aristo raised their prices so much, was mostly because with LGBs meltdown, they felt they could. The end result has been that they shot their own foot off with sagging sales and sticker shock for oldies as well as newbies. Way to go Lewis.

Thats probably another reason why, the loss of LGB as a major manufacturer, have likely sent some looking for greener pastures. Also the debacle over the insolvency that sent some former members over to the Family Forum, so we lost there participation here but I dont mind that, it got pretty screwy with a couple of those guys...

Its not just here. Postings are down all over the place, here, at LSC and the GR forum save for a few of us still posting there.has been dam near dead. Its also wintertime, a BAD winter nonetheless, so theres likely a loss of people waiting out the winter, like being in the duldrums, we just need to wait for spring and hope a fresh breeze returns


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems like when I post I am the death of the topic.  I have put many topics to rest by posting on them.

We will see if it happens this time or not.

John


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Your safe John./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif
Nick.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I've noticed a slight down turn in posts too. But as Dwight sez, we have had this before. The last time I remember this happening, Marty, Chris Walas or me, can't remember exactly who, suggested and started a Winter building project. So how about it? 
My suggestion this time, a back drop row of stores, industry or such like. Any takers?
Rod


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen (paper) magazines in other areas of interest (specifically computers in the 60'S &70'S) come and go for various reasons and I have seen similar things happen in the realm of Internet forums.

A new magazine would start up and publish very fundamental articles.  Real "beginner" stuff.  After a while that type of information has all been covered.  Then the articles begin to push the envelope and new things are invented and passed amongst the readership.  But as time goes on, that begins to taper off.  Complaints begin to be registered about the lack of new articles and at the same time newbies are stifled by the "cognoscenti" that if they have that basic of a question they should order back issues of the magazine.  The magazine cannot repeat articles because that subject has already been covered once and the loyal readership won't stand for paying for the same article they already have in their stacks from several years ago.  Soon the magazine dies for lack of interest... the newbie won't subscribe because there is no info for them and the once loyal subscriber quits since the magazine has nothing new anymore.

I have seen a couple of web forums do the same thing... exacerbated by one or two "loyal, long time" members that constantly direct newbies to the archives for answers that were already given a long time ago... yet they are unable (or more likely unwilling or too lazy) to point the newbie to the specific place where the answer resides.  That tends to shove the newbie to the background and they become unwilling to risk the embarrassment of asking questions only to be told the answer is hidden someplace deep in the archives.  It is often forgotten that the newbie doesn't know the terminology to know what to search for to find the specific answer and they are then relegated to reading the entire encyclopedia of information just to glean the specific answer... something very few are willing (or able) to do.

I have also seen a web forum die because of one or two "loyal and long time" members stifle discussion by claiming that any new discussion is irrelevant since "so-'n'-so figured that out out years ago, we know what works and we don't need anyone trying to re-invent the wheel".

I will say that I have NOT seen those things happening here on MLS to any great extent.  AND I APPRECIATE IT IMMENSELY based on what I have seen happen elsewhere.

Lately there have been several "newbies" announce their presence here (and a few just "show up" without an official announcement) and each one has expressed, in a somewhat veiled way sometimes, a fear of being ostracized for asking "stupid questions".

There have been a couple of "spirited" discussions here in the last 6 or so months and there have been some further discussions of the appropriateness of those original discussions and I wonder if maybe any "reduction of activity" to this forum is a reflection of that... a reluctance to "discuss" due to a personal questioning of motives for doing so.  But, then, maybe that is a good thing?

John... I find the death of a topic is when I click on the "Check this if you would like to be notified when someone replies" checkbox.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03/10/2008 10:57 PM
Its not just here. Postings are down all over the place, here, at LSC and the GR forum save for a few of us still posting there.has been dam near dead._* Its also wintertime*_, a BAD winter nonetheless, *so theres likely a loss of people waiting out the winter*, like being in the duldrums, we just need to wait for spring and hope a fresh breeze returns
That reasoning makes no sense. And I don't buy it. For me, winter is the ONE time I am almost always IN and have the TIME to post. I would think it would be the same for most everyone else.  After all, in summer at least we really do have things to do--among them, running trains, building layouts, working in the garden. BUT it is not summer yet, folks--or so I am constantly reminded by some of you right here ! 

This is reminiscent of the excuses I hear at the bar when there is a distinct lack of customers (which is often up here in the vallye--it really is a very sparse population).  

If it's slow it's because:
It's winter and people can't get out.  Or because it's summer and everyone is out. 
Or it's raining and no one wants to come out. Or it's sunny and everyone is busy out somewhere.  
Or there is an event elsewhere and everyone is there. 
Or there are no events and no one is going out. 
People are broke.
People have money so they went to town (Anchorage or Fairbanks). 
Etc, etc. etc. Excuses, excuses, excuses. 

Okay. So I found ONE _plausibly_-valid excuse for not posting much on MLS. The site is a little slow _right now. But it was faster before and postings were still way off. _

IF you are here,. you CAN post.  *If* you can *read* this, you can certainly _*respond* to it ! _
YOU have knowledge and experiences from which MANY of us can benefit, if only so we can be amused by your sense of humor (or lack thereof?).  There is no limit to the  train-related topics you can bring to us--or even _non_-train topics of general interest. 

Did not Shad say that activity is _up_?   I see _no_ valid excuses _not _to post.  Are we in a collective funk here?  Do we really need _more_ members to participate? Nonsense.  There are_ plenty _of us around here. We could _always_ use more _participating_ members, and we _will_ get them, but in the meantime . . . *post* already !  

Remember it is *MY* (your) large-scale forum! 

_definition: _*forum, *_noun,_:_  A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion usually among experts and *often* *including audience participation*_*.
(also)* Any discussion group accessible through a dial-in BBS, a mailing list, or a newsgroup (see the network). A forum functions much like a bulletin board; *users submit postings for all to read and discussion ensues. *


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't take too much of the inactivity to heart. As some have already explained it all goes in waves for most everything and MLS is no different. 
But to disect things a bit I think there is something to be said for the state of things and not just what is in our little world here. There are many outside influences like economy, health, personal, professional, attitude, content, change or so many other things that may curtail activity. 

Personally for me it's been a combination of so much happening in the 1:1 world that has slowed me down as well as some things here. But more the 1:1 world.

Relocation, home improvement/repair, health and currently the general state of all things ecomonic (not to start a whole rehash of the "05-'06 incident but.....) gasoline and it's related impact on the lack of disposable income that it's reduced in it's wake have left us with very little to contribute to things. And again not to sound like I'm taking shots at things (Shad) or trying to get folks all riled up............................ but factor in the changes here that have rendered for many, years worth of work posting pictures, answering questions and  the "new beginning" (I think more people were bothered by the "demotion" than would lead you to believe they were) it's gonna take things a little while to put it all back together. If you think about it some of the projects or work posted was a one time shot and peiple are just not performing some of that stuff anylonger. In our case the layout that was in the old forums no longer exists.

I guess that's the long version of saying it's not so much just one thing and since we, meaning I, are not currently active in our own RR's, it's hard to take interest in things. Not because we don't want to but because many of the things I just mentioned are keeping us from doing them and investing more time here makes it difficult on the attitude. IOW listening to some folks comment about problems associated with the outlay of several hundred (or thousand) dollars for a loco or the like is like listening to athletes comment about their pay. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy for those that can swing things but it would appear that more than just a few of us are feeling the pinch. That is unless we want to eliminate some frills like food, mortgage, utilities, and gas from our monthly budget.  If ya have any questions that I might be able to answer then feel free to either email or PM me through the site.


Another thing migh be we've had to become so dang "PC" around here..... it's hard not to say something without offending someone about some insignificant thing and I'm talking off the cuff comments that in the past were either shrugged off or handled with humor..  It's a "hyper sensitives/regression theory" I have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Lately there have been several "newbies" announce their presence here (and a few just "show up" without an official announcement) and each one has expressed, in a somewhat veiled way sometimes, a fear of being ostracized for asking "stupid questions". 


as a newbie to this forum i want to disagree. if we are stepping softly, that is just normal feeling around the ground in a new enviroment. 
before i decided, where to write about G-'scale', i lurked in a couple of forums. i signed in in two english language forums. you 'yankies' here at MLS are of the most friendly and tolerant community, i was able to find. 
and broad as the group is, from chequebook modeller to scratchbuilder, no newbie should expect, that each and everybody jumps excited at every newbie-post made. 

apart from external reasons (overall economy etc.), it seems to me, there are two main reasons, for few posts. 
one, i don't know any forums with a slower software. even to read this forum really costs time. 
two, chrismas is long gone. the climax of new purchases has worn off. last year's building-ideas have been realized during the winter, or have been forgotten. 
but i'm looking forward to the oncoming wave of 'no conductivity' and 'obstructed switches' posts. 

korm 
. 

ps: i loved this one. sounds so familiar: 
If it's slow it's because: 
It's winter and people can't get out. Or because it's summer and everyone is out. 
Or it's raining and no one wants to come out. Or it's sunny and everyone is busy out somewhere. 
Or there is an event elsewhere and everyone is there. 
Or there are no events and no one is going out. 
People are broke. 
People have money so they went to town (Anchorage or Fairbanks). 
Etc, etc. etc. Excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't plotted it, but I think it's seasonal. Just coming out of winter ho-hums when Ron (blackburn49) is about the only one posting anything interesting.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/11/2008 3:00 AM
Posted By vsmith on 03/10/2008 10:57 PM
Its not just here. Postings are down all over the place, here, at LSC and the GR forum save for a few of us still posting there.has been dam near dead._* Its also wintertime*_, a BAD winter nonetheless, *so theres likely a loss of people waiting out the winter*, like being in the duldrums, we just need to wait for spring and hope a fresh breeze returns
That reasoning makes no sense. And I don't buy it. For me, winter is the ONE time I am almost always IN and have the TIME to post. I would think it would be the same for most everyone else.  After all, in summer at least we really do have things to do--among them, running trains, building layouts, working in the garden. BUT it is not summer yet, folks--or so I am constantly reminded by some of you right here ! 

This is reminiscent of the excuses I hear at the bar when there is a distinct lack of customers (which is often up here in the vallye--it really is a very sparse population).  

If it's slow it's because:
It's winter and people can't get out.  Or because it's summer and everyone is out. 
Or it's raining and no one wants to come out. Or it's sunny and everyone is busy out somewhere.  
Or there is an event elsewhere and everyone is there. 
Or there are no events and no one is going out. 
People are broke.
People have money so they went to town (Anchorage or Fairbanks). 
Etc, etc. etc. Excuses, excuses, excuses. 

Okay. So I found ONE _plausibly_-valid excuse for not posting much on MLS. The site is a little slow _right now. But it was faster before and postings were still way off. _

IF you are here,. you CAN post.  *If* you can *read* this, you can certainly _*respond* to it ! _
YOU have knowledge and experiences from which MANY of us can benefit, if only so we can be amused by your sense of humor (or lack thereof?).  There is no limit to the  train-related topics you can bring to us--or even _non_-train topics of general interest. 

Did not Shad say that activity is _up_?   I see _no_ valid excuses _not _to post.  Are we in a collective funk here?  Do we really need _more_ members to participate? Nonsense.  There are_ plenty _of us around here. We could _always_ use more _participating_ members, and we _will_ get them, but in the meantime . . . *post* already !  

Remember it is *MY* (your) large-scale forum! 

_definition: _*forum, *_noun,_:_  A public meeting or presentation involving a discussion usually among experts and *often* *including audience participation*_*.
(also)* Any discussion group accessible through a dial-in BBS, a mailing list, or a newsgroup (see the network). A forum functions much like a bulletin board; *users submit postings for all to read and discussion ensues. *





But as I said, its been a BAD winter for some, very bad in some places, bad floods in the northwest, records icestorms and snowstorms in the midwest and east, we lost contact with Hartford products for a while due to ice damaged communication lines, thats what I ment by suspecting that some of the lossof activity may be  due to people just being too busy keeping ahead of the weather to bother with the model train stuff. Most people who live in the snow belt us winter for projects that can be done indoors like new structures or rolling stock, but if your too exhausted trying to keep your driveway clear of snow your not going to spend any time building a new boxcar, and hence less time asking questions or sharing projects on-line.

I also wonder how much impact the economic downturn has taken on the hobby,This can be an expensive hobby no matter how you slice it, they'll get your cash one way or another. If cash is tight, new purchases go out the window, and people considering the hobby are more likely to remain armchair observers rather than diving in.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking (just a few days ago) that the switch to the new format (and back, and forward again,) had slowed things down. Lost continuity - like the thread from Chris on his cardboard Carter Bros coach. Even the link he posted didn't work (not a criticism,) which makes tracking his prior posts a real pain. 

Last year, one could just say "oh, I remember that thread.." and go find it. Not any more.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a real chuckle our of this and the responses although i realize it is a serious toic and a seriously intended topic still some of it is funny , in a tragic sort of way I suppose?

Currently I belong to LOTS of forums and groups.

MANY Yahoo groups for the varied interests I have at last count almost 40. Some Are dormant and ahve been for years but have valuable info and contact info that I do use. the benefit ther is that most are set to digest and I can get all the messages psoted once a day to my email and if I chose to read them then I can and if not they get deleted to be read at a future date in the group if I so chose.

I also belong to Tribe.net and subscribe to many groups there as well. Again related to another or several variations of another interest. 

Top that off with:
 Armor Archive.com
The Three Pillars.com 
LSC
Facebook
Myspace
Garden railways forums
Aristocraft 
Bachman
and a few others I'm forgetting 

Of all the formats in all the forums I belong to or visit THIS current forum format has had the toughest learning curve and interface to learn. Top that with half finished threads on teh odl format and it's difficult to pick up the remains of topics that had FRIENDLY spirited conversation. Many of the other TRAINS related forums I rarelty post in because of teh folks that post there and teh RUDE derogatory comments and snide remarks. Even though they aren't directed at me, I find them distasteful. Even more so when they are done by the owners or moderators.

Top that off with the economy and other outside influences as others have said and I simply do not have time to work on stuff at home right now relating to this hobby as often as I'd like. I'd hoped to get some track laid this summer and that is still my goal but the time to load photos and post about it on this site went thru the roof. Again Shad I'm being patient. Some of it is my inability to grasp the new system and UI. With teh increases in track prices I'll HAVE to make do with what I have "in stock".  Between the vendors I'd shop at NOT having what I want in stock and the prices it's a no go on getting more. My weekends are completely booked up thru the end of June and likely for a month after that. 

I know your trying Shad. I'm being patient and posting what I can when I can and only if it's relevant. 

I've noticed a LOT of regular posters are absent though too. Like what happened to Rick (& ER)? There are others too that seem to be absent. Some I miss, some I don't, and some I know where to find.

Chas


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing comes to mind that in the past when many joined MLS and were actively posting, old man time has caught up with them and their participation on the forum has changed over time. 
I know in my case health and age limit my time on net. 
I had spent a lot of hours readying pages that were changed and up-dated for my site. Then lost everything when my system crashed. Now it will take time to gather all of the images and re-write text to restore the pages again. 

Being a newbie can be a trying time for someone starting into LS. 
If someone has reference pages to share with new comers they should store it as a prepared reply they can post. 

In the past I have referred to the links on my site. It has been a while since I have tried all of the links and some are probably dead ends. 
http://users.stratuswave.net/~wd8jik/ 
I now have to learn a new system to post my pages to my server as they have set up the new system. 


Their have always been slow times on all forums on the net. 
Just as in ham radio contacts have run in cycles also. Do to a lot of different things not related to train forums. 
So as in the past you just ride out the cycle and post when you can.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

All of the above. The economy is going down the hopper, Christmas is long past, we're getting older, etc. The change in software maybe has something to do with it, but I'd guess not too much. But it's not must here, a lot of the "railfan" forums haven't had much to offer in the past month. Even some of the short story groups that I belong to have been lacking in the contributions department. It's as if folks don't have the time or inclination to write/post/share/whatever. 
And Yogi, I sympathize. Comcast finally "migrated" my site. God, how I hate this "new and improved" stuff. Where's the gun!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I do miss reading all the ER adventures....

Lately, it seems like there's not been a whole lot to discuss.  I am not doing any major projects, except rebuilding a steam engine (just have to put her back together).  I had questions and they were answered.  I like seeing pictures of others railroads.  Lately, I haven't been running trains outside, so I don't have anything to share with the class. 

Ed - I saw that you had done a lot of polls, and I liked a lot of them, I thought the choices were really good!!


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

I know Shad gets tired of hearing this from me, and yes it has been submitted to the developer, but this little problem tends to lead people to believe that activity is down because they don't see the names of members listed under "Who Is Online" at the bottom of the "Forum" page.  And most people do not know to go to the top of the page and click on the word "Community" and they find another list of members online.  When I finished reading everything in this thread I went to the bottom of the page.......there were 5 members showing online.  I then went to the "Community" page......there were 30.  So it seems to me that there is plenty of activity as to members being logged on.  Many times they may only be reading, not posting.  But then maybe they don't have much to say.

All people seem to want to do is complain about the "new and improved" site.... It's always someone else's fault, not mine.

Quoting Blackburn...

  IF you are here,. you CAN post.  *If* you can *read* this, you can certainly _*respond* to it ! _
YOU have knowledge and experiences from which MANY of us can benefit, if only so we can be amused by your sense of humor (or lack thereof?).  There is no limit to the  train-related topics you can bring to us--or even _non_-train topics of general interest. 

Did not Shad say that activity is _up_?   I see _no_ valid excuses _not _to post.  Are we in a collective funk here?  Do we really need _more_ members to participate? Nonsense.  There are_ plenty _of us around here. We could _always_ use more _participating_ members, and we _will_ get them, but in the meantime . . . *post* already ! 

Just my 2 cents.

Becky


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

There's truth in everything that has been said so far but I'll throw in my 2cents anyway. I have noticed the absense of some long time posters, some of these people I see posting on another site while others seemed to have just plain disappeared. I'm not a "builder" or "modeler" but rather an operator and living here in Michigan (I still don't like cold or snow), have my railroad shut down for the winter therfore I really don't have much to talk about. I "visit" this site once or twice a day but usually don't have too much to say. Attending either the East Coast Show or the West Coast Show isn't in my budget so those topics are of little interest to me. I'm sure once the weather improves there will be a lot more activity on this site.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been posting alot 

Asking for help mostly though, Im a newbie lol. Soak up all that knowledge.

Ohh, BTW I bet Shads new server will speed this site right up!

Andrew


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I only started coming here in October of last year--it seems great to me. I've gotten a great deal of help which I appreciate very much


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Go Becky, Rah, rah, rah.

So OK, i'll post my thoughts.

I have made no previous comment for or against this new forum format, or the happenings with it.
So at this time I will say.

To me the very small font size is a major pain in the ass.  But that is my problem and I deal with it. but it takes extra time.

The current slowness of the site is another small issue, but it takes extra time. 

To learn a new picture posting method and remembering 
how to use it every few weeks when I post a picture takes extra time.  

Right now I want to check on something that was said in a post but I have to go open windows and find the thread instead of 
just scrolling down and seeing it.  It's probably something I'm doing wrong,  but it takes extra time to find and try to fix that 
if it is fixable.

This is not whinning or bitching just statements of fact.  I like this site and like to participate but frankly it just uses to much of my time 
to get more deeply involved.  Like most of usI have other things I have to do.  So I read posts when I can and comment or ask a question once in a while but that's about it.

Later
Rick


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Fred on 03/11/2008 4:45 PM
There's truth in everything that has been said so far but I'll throw in my 2cents anyway. I have noticed the absense of some long time posters, some of these people I see posting on another site while others seemed to have just plain disappeared. I'm not a "builder" or "modeler" but rather an operator and living here in Michigan (I still don't like cold or snow), have my railroad shut down for the winter therfore I really don't have much to talk about. I "visit" this site once or twice a day but usually don't have too much to say. Attending either the East Coast Show or the West Coast Show isn't in my budget so those topics are of little interest to me. I'm sure once the weather improves there will be a lot more activity on this site.



Fred,
  I have to agree with you.  I live mostly in the live steam forum, but visit others from time to time.  I have noticed that many long time, knowledgeable, and well respected modelers no longer participate.  They may be lurking as a 'guest', but aren't signed on.  A few that I know of, IN MY OPINION, were not treated fairly in their postings.  The live steam forum is missing most of the real experts in that aspect of the hobby.  I recently started checking some of these people's profiles to see when the last time they had posted on MLS.  I was really surprised to see that most had dropped out completely some time ago.  It's a shame.  I used to really enjoy the posts of some of the projects these guys would do.  They were truly wonderful, educational, and always entertaining.  Most of the time you wouldn't just see pictures posted, but you would be told step by step how this was being done.  Today, you get pictures and minor detail on the how to.  Some don't want to share their knowledge because they don't want to take the chance of losing a potential customer.  Just MY 2 cents worth.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently renewed my first class membership and hope the low activity levels change quickly.  It appears activity levels for all G sites are down except for diehard members. I have not noticed a sight speed  slowdown.  Alan


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Well now, this topic certainly generated a lot of activity and numerous posts.Â  So, I must conclude that it's not the forum, but rather my choice of topics that has resulted in my low response rate.Â  And thatâ€™s OK, I can take it.Â Also, it was never my intent to criticize the forum, Shad or the membershipâ€™s activity.Â  It just seemed to me like there were a lot of readers, but no posters.Â  I missed the volume of responses I had enjoyed in months past.Â Â I really value the advice and guidance of the more experienced MLS membership. Frankly, it's both fun and satisfying to post asking for help and then get it almost instantly!Â  I love it when I say "hey, have you ever tried this....and later that day, there are 5 photos of exactly what I was asking about on someone's layout.Â  KEEP THAT UP!!!Â I realize for some, the â€œitâ€™s your layout, do what you wantâ€� mentality is great and perfectly acceptable. But for some of us, there is a desire to â€œnot screw up too badlyâ€� so weâ€™d like to know what goes with what, what doesnâ€™t work, and how to make it look close to some prototype. Â I for one, fall somewhere in between both â€œtrainsâ€� of thought.Â IÂ absolutely do what I want, but within reason as I donâ€™t want Marty, Don and Bubba visiting my railroad an commenting, â€œhey that doesnâ€™t look right togetherâ€�, or â€œyou canâ€™t pull that with that.â€�

In the end, I suspect you are all correct in the reasons you offered for the apparent decrease in posts, but perhaps I need to more carefully select my topics to be more broadlyÂ interesting, and/or to be content with only a few responses for some questions.Â  I like posting in the POLL forum, as was noted, because it was fun to figure out how it works and because I like statistics and find it fun to see what people are thinking about a particular topic.Â I post a lot in the public forum because I've found that more people respond than they do in the other thematic forums. 

So given that I started this string in the first place, here are my two requests of the MLS family.Â  First, for those still learning the forum, be patient and give it time. I too sensed a steeper learning curve at first, but I am learning and this forum is fun and has many cool features not on the other site.Â  Second, for those seasoned long-timers out there, please don't abandon us newbieâ€™s just yet. We really do value and need your advice.Â  I understand that life changes are occurring and time becomes a more valued commodity, but you are needed.Â You are the memory and life-blood of the hobby and if there are no mentors and sages, incoming new-comers will not have a chance. This hobby is fun, but at times it can be uncertain and even daunting to those of us with limited design, electrical and building skills.Â  Most importantly, your participation provides a sense of community, and encourages us all to keep plowing along.Â Do not underestimate your value, or how much we all appreciate your â€œchiming inâ€� on topics that we recognize you have commented on time and time again. Â Donâ€™t grow tired of us, but rather pass on your knowledge and inspire the next generations of the hobby.
Â 
Yes track prices are out of sight.Â Yes rolling stock costs more. Â Yes itâ€™s harder to find certain items.Â All true. But for those of us who love this hobby enough to still buy the track and cars, and who wait patiently for the various manufactures to re-run stock, itâ€™s critical that you veterans keep the faith, keep encouraging us, and help us promote this hobby to all. Â Iâ€™m literally a new man because of itâ€¦just ask my wife. Â She loves how relaxed Iâ€™ve become, how focused I am on learning about railroading in general, and how much I have benefited from a new sense of belonging and friendship with the members of our local club.Â Iâ€™ve tried many hobbies over the years, but none have been as fun, or as satisfying, and none have captured me as g-scale railroading has.Â For me, the real reason I keep going, in spite of all the reasons I might complain or quit, became obvious at a recent train show in Iowa where our club, the River City Railroaders had a layout.Â I watched with a strange sense of pride and joy as the young kids stood clutching the rope, mesmerized by our circling trains. In 30 years of working with and teaching children, teens, and college age students, Iâ€™ve never encountered anything that so captures their undivided attention like model trains â€" and especially the big ones.Â They can see them, hear them, touch them, and in the case of Danâ€™s locos, smell them.Â Also, I saw club members, under no obligation to do so, take the time to sit on the floor, talk to the kids about the hobby, and to let them run the trains. Â You should have seen their eyes light up!Â I understand that we all do this in part for our own personally selfish reasons - nothing wrong with that. But it would be inaccurate to conclude that this is the only reason many of us are in this hobby. It might also be easy to think that the club members show behavior was simply driven by a desire to promote the hobby for economic reasons - getting kids to like trains, selfishly insuring that thereâ€™s a demand to promote a supply. Â Itâ€™s clearly more than that.Â This hobby gives us all a sense of belonging and family. Â It teaches us about a valued period of our own history and in some cases re-teaches us forgotten arts, crafts, and technologies. Â It teaches patients, budgeting, planning, construction, physics, multi-tasking, and that it is OK, and even necessary to our mental health to just have fun.Â Thatâ€™s why itâ€™s the greatest hobby in the world!Â Thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m in it. and thatâ€™s why I promote it whenever I can. Â I need your help to do that - plain and simple.

OK, enough waxing poetic. Thanks to all of those who posted here for your support.Â  It means a lot to me. Sorry to get so sentimental. Â I hope I didnâ€™t sound too much like your highschoolÂ footballÂ coach, or a cheesy motivational speaker (who lives in a van down by the river) â€" not my intent.Â I was just starting to feel like something very important to me was fading away, and that I was becoming somewhat disconnected from my new found community of friends in the hobby -Â and that frightened me a little.Â Without you all, how would I ever know that the break wheels donâ€™t all have to face the back of the train, or that speeders were lifted and turned by hand, or that my finished plastic buildings will all fall apart in the sun this summer because I used the wrong kind of glue! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
Â 
Ed


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

WELL SAID, Im somewhat one of those semi youngings lol (28), totally hooked, looking for a house with the backyard in mind...... lol

Im truly a train nut lol (dad's responsible for that haha, HO  1-3, garden railway till 16, little break/girls/wife, 26-28 hooked on live steam!)

My generation will get tired of x360 eventually - burn out of world of warcraft and have enough money to get into a real hobby!


Andrew..

P.S. I momentary relapse back into both of those sometimes,  doh


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Ge wizz professor you got me all teared up with that response.  Ya got to pay to play , to **** with the track prices i,m adding a second loop for a double track main line. Full steam ahead !!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Ed Harvey on 03/11/2008 6:36 PM
............or a cheesy motivational speaker (who lives in a van down by the river) ............/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
 
Ed




Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif I about fell outta my chair on that comment. I haven't laughed that hard in a good bit of time and with the day having been one for the record books between the back, the pond, the sprinkler system and some PVC carnivorus gophers not to mention silt collecting on previous work/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif....... It was a well stated post and very much needed./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Posted By afinegan on 03/11/2008 7:12 PM
WELL SAID, Im somewhat one of those semi youngings lol (28), totally hooked, looking for a house with the backyard in mind...... lol

Im truly a train nut lol (dad's responsible for that haha, HO  1-3, garden railway till 16, little break/girls/wife, 26-28 hooked on live steam!)

My generation will get tired of x360 eventually - burn out of world of warcraft and have enough money to get into a real hobby!


Andrew..

P.S. I momentary relapse back into both of those sometimes,  doh

I don't think we'll ever get tired of Rock Band at this house..


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to agree with one point made, these small letters [font] are not easy to read for some of us---even with my glasses on. Jake


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger that small print 'plaint! 

One thing those of us with aging eyes can try (if using internet explorer) is to go to: Tools; Internet Options; Accessibility and check the box that says "ignore font sizes specified on web pages." 

Then go to: View; Text size and set display font size to "Large", "Larger", or "Largest"...whatever suits your particular case. 

This may help (though it can also screw up the layout of some more complicated web pages)... works for me, anyway. 

Dawg


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Seriously, Ed, that was indeed a poetic response with many good points. I have felt the exact same fellings that started this thread. I can't even remember what my post was about a while back, but I really needed advice on what I thought was an interesting topic. I think two people resonded over the course of three days. It seems you just never know.
Personally, the above statement probably has something to do with my lowered numbered of responses. The other reasons would be too many 1:1 projects (residing the house myself and installing hundreds of feet of drain tile in the backyard so I will have at least one working toilet/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif) , ajob change ( I now feel guilty about how much time I spent on MLS/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif),  discouragement over how little track I can afford to really get my layout going and finally, the fact that the google ads thing takes me from 30 to 50 seconds to log on here!

I have enjoyed the posts from you and others, and will try to comment more often. 
You hang in there, and I'll try to do the same!

Matt


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well... 

The reason I have not been posting so much recently is the fact that I have been very busy. This is one of the two peak periods in my working year and this time we are short staffed, (and I have fired my PA). The Head Office at Berne seens to have gone over board promoting the new design, (it comes in six 42U cabinets and only weighs 15 metric tonnes)... In the past month I have been over most of the EU equipped with a laptop, a Blackberry, and a set of adaptor cables!!! I will confess that most of my available time has been spent on YIM to my wife and son. But, the end of the storm is comming (the Financial Year) and I can feel that I am close to getting the EF-1 into working condition. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, Thank you for starting this thread. I don't think it is you or your choice of topics. I have been posting a LOT less in the last several months, and mainly because it seems that the "Sense of community" is not as strong as it once was. 
I personally do not find the member's profiles very inspiring anymore. Generally before I respond to someone, I check their profile to see who I am talking to...where they live, how long they've been in the hobby, whether they still work or are retired, what they do (or did) for a living, their other interests or skills; all these things have a bearing on how we respond to each other, and help us to foster that sense of community. 
I have tried to update my profile, but just can't make it seem as "personal" as it once seemed. I'll try again. 
I have made some very good friends on this forum. Some seem to have drifted elsewhere, or just aren't as active as they once were. 
I don't spend as much time here as I used to. I'm tempted to say it's because it just doesn't seem as interesting as it once was, but the truth is, if we want it to STAY ineresting, we have to KEEP it interesting. That means taking risks. We can't fall victim to the "Goldilocks Syndrome" Someone will complain that posts are too long, some too short, some too simplistic, some too complicated, some too negative, some too "sugar-coated," etc. 
I can't tell you how many posts I have typed in the last few months but have deleted without posting because I was just afraid of the fallout. We DO need to be gracious; this is still (in my opinon) BY FAR the friendliest large scale forum on the net, but being friendly means more than not being un-friendly; it means supporting one another, getting to know one another, and welcoming others. 
We need to keep our community together. 
Thank you, Ed, for the kick in the pants.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Inertia has a way of gathering momentum.....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

I believe you were able to put into words what I've been feeling for a few weeks. "The sense of community" isn't there. I, like you, would check a profile before responding. But the profiles all seem to be non-descript. I've made new friends on this site during the six to seven years I have been a member. Profile and community. I think that could be it. Thank you for bring this up. I would hope that we could make our profiles more informative.

Maybe we can get some of this community again when the Southern California Gang meets like old times at the Big Train Show in Ontario, CA.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I concur about two lots of things that turn me off: 

- font size (I complained to Shad when the site first came up,) 

- profiles; some new members put nothing in their profile, so you end up replying to "freespirit124" or some equally ridiculous and unfriendly name, plus you can't tell where they come from, and 

- extra time; having to edit and fix all the problems from the 'quick reply' box. (original quick reply below.  Which do you prefer?)



I concur about two lots of things that turn me off: 
- font size (I complained to Shad when the site first came up,) 
- profiles; the new members put nothing in their profile, so you end up replying to "freespirit124" or some equally ridiculous and unfriendly moiniker, and 
- extra time; having to edit and fix all the problems from the 'quick reply' box.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

These past few months have been very busy for me.  Added responsibilities in our church community, on-line business has increased greatly and I'm getting older.  

Not real good excuses but, for me, MLS is still the place to do trains.  

I think the sense of "community" overall is changing.  

I can pick up the phone and call Marty or JJ or Dwight or Duncan or Bubba and/or a number of other folks who I have met on MLS and have great conversation.  Sometimes hearing a voice is more personal than words on a screen.   However, we can communicate so much with "words on the screen" that we can't do with words so there's a balance, I guess...  

Again just my thoughts.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

After a while everything gets old. I was the President of a number of clubs over the years. All clubs no matter how interesting and well run loose members every year. Some members leave, others just vegetate.
 
Penny and I belonged to a motorcycle touring club with 150 members. There were often so many things to do both summer and winter, you had to choose which one to attend. Despite the constant activity, good friends and good fun; that club lost almost 1/3 of its membership every year. Politics and personalities were a small part; most people just got bored after a while and joined another group or just rode on their own.
 
From my experience with clubs and hobbies, a large percentage of people drift away after three years to find something new. Model railroading appears to be the exception, probably because there are so many facets to the hobby, and its takes so long to build a railway in any scale. Everyone talks excitedly when a new locomotive is announced, but six months down the road nothing is said because it’s just another locomotive on the roster.
 
I wouldn’t worry about MLS as it is the only large scale forum that covers all the manufacturers’ products openly and honestly. If there is a problem with a new piece of equipment no matter who makes it, you probably going to hear about it and how to fix it here first. I also find the content more train oriented than other forums I have visited. Nothing turns me off a forum faster that a lot of flap about beer drinking, alter egos and other non train related *rap.
 
We tend to take things for granted until they’re gone. It took the crash of ’08 to make me realize how much this forum meant to me. Tight as I am, I managed to spring for a leap year membership. Well at my age perhaps spring isn’t the right word.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I usually don't check anyone's profile.  I guess I am just used to all of you and have been here long enough that even though I have only met 1% of MLS users in person,  I feel I know most of you old timers and some of you newbies.  

I do not usually sugar coat my answers to questions, and try to offer humor (usually fails) and information when I can.  I assume we're all capable of abstract thinking and can accept that others will have differing opinions and that is OK. I think the newbies are what keeps the group from going stagnant.  Having been here a long time,  I am pretty much set in my ways.  However, it is the new person with their enthusiasm that breath life in to the forums.  I guess that my replies are unwanted?  Oh well. Too bad. If you post something, and it strikes a cord in me, you'll get a response.  

There's a lot of history here, too, and I tried to search the archives for some info the other day, and was unable.  I need to work on that a little more.  The stories and inside jokes keep me coming back.  

Ed - continue doing what you want!  Everyone who has come to my railroad takes one look at it and says 'You know what you should do?' and then offers some idea, which is usually helpful.  It shows they are thinking and they see the potential in my railroad that I know exists! 

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, (et. al), I think these observations are very good. 

I'm not new to the forum, but I have changed my primary "contribution" forum from Aristo to here. I won't go into the reasons, but I am posting about double or triple now than what I was doing a couple of months ago. 

I find this site the best for me given the range of topics I want to cover. 

I have to admit that I have gotten a little "tired" of answering the same newbie questions over and over. My approach is to give a couple of lines of advice, and then multiple places to read and look up information. I try not to dismiss the questions, although sometimes I get a little tired of the first post is "track or battery power" when there are TONS of things to read. I'm probably biased by what I did, I read for several years before I ever posted anything, I read George Schryer's site "cover to cover", and sure learned a lot. 

I surely do enjoy a spirited discussion, where the "sky's the limit" in brainstorming all the different aspects of a topic. It's most fun when people stay civil and keep the comments objective of course. 

Well, that's my 2 cents... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm one of those lurkers.  Like alot of you my priorities have changed for the moment, so I mostly glance throught the posts and read what sounds interesting to me.  I'm looking forward to Phoenix and the BTS and hope to be back on track around August.  

Very interesting observations and comments.  I was out of town for a week and came back to what I perceived as a lot of postings.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

From a "newbies" perspective. I just started in large scale last September and found this website while searching for info on large scale.

I have posted a number of pretty basic questions, and have never failed to get several excellent responses. I find I have a great time in the chat room talking to friendly folks there, even though some of the discussion goes over my head. As far as I am concerned this is a really great place to get info and exchange ideas.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it my imagination or am I finally seeing a really active forum going  on here ? Wow. Feels like old times !


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Like a couple of earlier responders, I don't like the skimpy personal profile compared to the old MLS format.  Also, I have not interest in responding to anybody who hides behind a web name.  I have no problems with handles if you include your name somewhere in your posts.  I just have no interest in talking to somebody who insists on hiding his/her real name.

Llyn


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I prefer real names, but handles can tell all. I had someone on this forum rub me the wrong way, so I typed his handle in Google. I found out his real name, a number of sites he frequented, and read some of his posts. I probably knew more about him in 10 minutes than his family.

I didn't use the information. I just responded as politely as I could to make the person aware they were being less than polite.
 
If a person is using a handle to hide, best choose John Smith rather than something unique.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Real names are fine, but there are several people on this forum that sign with the same first name and a response like:


"Charles: what do you think?"


sometimes leaves me a bit confused. I have to go back through the thread to see if I posted in it to see if the response is directed to me or someone else, and if more than one of us had posted then there is no telling who the person means.  Same thing happens on "Chat".


But if the responder were to write:


"Charles T. McCullough: what do you think?"


it just seems a bit stilted and obtuse, like those insulting form letters I get in the mail ("Mr. Charles T. McCullough, as my personal good friend I am glad to tell you that you might be a winner!").


Before I joined this forum, I tried (in other 1:1 train forums) to get the term "Semper Vaporo" (Latin for "Forever Steam") to be taken up as a Live Steam mantra and "Battle Cry", but nobody took me up on it; so I chose it as my web personna and I have since been addressed as "Semper", "S.V.", "SV", and "SEMP" and none of those bother me (the whole thing is a bit too long to be "friendly" though I do not consider it as such)... and since "user names" on this forum is always a unique name, there is no ambiguity about who is being addressed.  Well, unless, of course. some idiot choses one of those abreviations for their user name... (I chose the term "idiot" deliberately in an attempt to keep some idiot from chosing one of those deliberately to create problems.. now if they do, they are just proving the term to be correct!  But, I suppose my having said that, it will just egg the idiot on).


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Charles (M),

The big difference between you and the others I have complained about is that you make no secret of your real name and it appears in each of your postings.  If you like to use a handle, under those circumstances, that's just fine with me.  I'm just not comfortable with those who hide behind an anonymous handle.

Llyn


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By llynrice on 03/12/2008 4:31 PM
Hi Charles (M),

The big difference between you and the others I have complained about is that you make no secret of your real name and it appears in each of your postings.  If you like to use a handle, under those circumstances, that's just fine with me.  I'm just not comfortable with those who hide behind an anonymous handle.

Llyn


(just to be contrary!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif)

What if that isn't my real name?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

There always is a slight possibility that you are misrepresenting yourself (though I tend to doubt it).  But, you are not totally hiding behind a handle.  I just happen not to want to deal with folks who feel it's necessary to keep their identities totally secret.

Llyn


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

At least since this thread started, the activity seems to have picked up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Everyone,

To set a good example and to continue to try to build our lost sense of community, I updated my profile today to have a short bio and a brief explanation of how I got into the hobby.  I've always used my real name and I have always posted my website address.  Perhaps we should make this a spring campaign to get everyone to update their bio and provide some information to help us all get to know each other and become more of a family.

Ed


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea Ed I just upgraded my profile with more info.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I updated my profile today 

i had the same idea. 
but the program seems to let me just fill in some standard info. 
how did you bring information in your profile?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Kormsen, I had the same question. I just found out that you don't want to use the 'Members' button, but rather the ''My Profile' in blue font at the upper right hand area.

Matt


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, gee whiz, guys...

I've been Dawgnabbit, or just Dawg, when I'm on-line (not just in MLS) for so many years decades now that I've almost forgotten what my real name is.  I'd feel kind of nekkid if I couldn't use my "handle" when I post stuff.

But, updating my profile and including my real name somewhere is something I'm happy to do if it helps foster that elusive "sense of community."   I'll just have to see if I can find a copy of my birth certificate to be sure I get my name spelled right....  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

On the original topic, I wouldn't worry too much about fewer postings...traffic really is cyclical, and it'll pick up again.

Dawg 

(a.k.a. Steve Seitel)


Later:  Okay, okay...I've update my profile.  Can I go back to sleep, now?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, this "community spirit" thing is catching. Very cool!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, I also updated my profile to include a bio... there goes any good reputation I might have thought I had.


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

I just updated my profile too. Jake


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

It was the new & improved MLS forum that brought me back. It really is a much better set up and I have to appreciate the untold time and effort Shad has dedicated to this site.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 03/12/2008 7:29 PM

On the original topic, I wouldn't worry too much about fewer postings...traffic really is cyclical, and it'll pick up again.

Dawg 

(a.k.a. Steve Seitel) 

Many of us realize that the traffic is cyclical, but MLS posting has been lower than normal for quite some time. Once in awhile I guess we just have to stir up and otherwise inspire the (non-posting / minimal-posting) members.  From what I have observed, we have made some good progress.


----------



## Roland Seavey (Jan 4, 2008)

OK for those of you that are bored and need to read the bios. of the people on MLS. I just put mine in. Guess I just figured all the other info in this area would be boring.
Anyway. 
And yes I don't post just to be posting numbers./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif
Seems things are picking up and do think it goes in cycles on MLS but it still is the BEST place to do trains.
Even sent in for lifetime if Shad ever gets da check. It's in the mail, (Shad) where have we heard that one before  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif
Roland Seavey


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think the profiles help us "connect" better. 
Kormsen (and any others having problems updating your profile) While logged in, click on "my profile" in the upper right corner, and then "edit profile" on the left, middle of the page. This should give you boxes to put more information in.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg said

"Thanks guys, I think the profiles help us "connect" better. 
Kormsen (and any others having problems updating your profile) While logged in, click on "my profile" in the upper right corner, and then "edit profile" on the left, middle of the page. This should give you boxes to put more information in. "

I'd agree and I tried /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif yesterday knowing full well this was mentioned back in January in a thread about which profile button to hit to add this info! Sadly while I was able to find two of the access points to my profile (leading to the same place) I did not find the one you pointed out today. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif

Another ambiguity (?) in the new system that makes it hard for veterans and newbies alike. Sorry Shad. I truly feel bad about it when I post a complaint. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif

In my list of forums that I frequent this one quite simply TOPS the list and is the one that is on most all day at work along side my Email. But having said that I am only a veteran here in terms of year as a member. I've a storage unit & a workshop full of projects that I amy or may not get to someday. Some well researched and started and some simply collected for someday. Until I start building outdoors I've not had much time to work on any of those projects to completion. I've been collecting bits for a new one recently inspired by a vehicle that Scot Lawrence referenced in a link to the G&W archives he compiled online. 

Anyhow I'll add in some info about myself ASAP.

Chas

P.S. My screen name is a partial of my real name. WIlliam Charles Ronolder Since there are at least 6 other Bill's or Will's in my family on both sides I became Charlie or Chas. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hye guys, don't get too hung up on detailed profiles - you'll put off the younger folk.

When you are young and on the 'net, it is explicitly thumped into your head that you NOT give out any personal information.  It is much safer to use a pseudonym and be cautious.

Yes, I know I was complaining 20+ posts back that the profiles were empty.  My interest in knowing where the person is geographically and having a slightly better name than 'fritz-the-cat" is in direct contradiction with the security issue.

Putting your full name and locale on the bottom of your post is risky.  Trains are stolen occasionally, Identity theft happens.

I'm happy if you sign the post with your first name and the State is close enough. _ [Must get round to changing my MLS name...]_


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Pete.  The outside world is always looking to seek one's private information for self serving advancement.  Placing detailed infomation on public forums is one way to invite an unwanted guest into your life and hobby.
Using name in signature of a post allows for more personal exchange.  A panhandle is very distant and restrictive in active social intercourse.
So, if one needs to become more acquainted then send a PM (again nice to know at least first name vs. panhandle).


Posted By Pete Thornton on 03/13/2008 8:10 AM
Hye guys, don't get too hung up on detailed profiles - you'll put off the younger folk.

When you are young and on the 'net, it is explicitly thumped into your head that you NOT give out any personal information.  It is much safer to use a pseudonym and be cautious.

Yes, I know I was complaining 20+ posts back that the profiles were empty.  My interest in knowing where the person is geographically and having a slightly better name than 'fritz-the-cat" is in direct contradiction with the security issue.

Putting your full name and locale on the bottom of your post is risky.  Trains are stolen occasionally, Identity theft happens.

I'm happy if you sign the post with your first name and the State is close enough. _ [Must get round to changing my MLS name...]_


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like seeing where a person is from, it helps to explain a problem they may be having, based on their location. 
Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been on the web and various forums for over fifteen years and use my real name. No problems yet. I won't do banking or card transactions on the net. I use a very secure router with many firewalls, both software and electrical. If someone is really out to find out who you are, they will and it has NOTHING to do with the internet.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

When I filled out my profile I just stuck to the basics, theres not much else to say. I didnt leave any pertenant boxes empty but theres really not a lot of options in the new profile format and I really dont have much else I feel like saying up front and publicly, just the way I am. If asked in a topic I'll likely say lots more but on this profile format I just dont like the way its set up. Like my Avatar, no way I'm putting my real pic up there, just too durn ugly, dont want to scare children and small animals.
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

_I like seeing where a person is from, it helps to explain a problem they may be having, based on their location.
_

does this help any?











neuland-paraguay.net/fotos/
it's flat, it's hot, it's empty....


----------

